# General Working Visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm currently on a life partner visa with working rights

I've been working at the same SA firm for 18 months and i want to change my visa to a General Work visa (carrying on working for the same firm). 

I don't understand how my firm can place an ad in the paper for a job I already have especially when my contract is from June 2013.

Must i get my employer to issue me the same Employment Contract as before with a new date and also place ad's in the paper and get CV's off other people as evidence they were looking for someone here in SA?

Thanks


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm currently on a life partner visa with working rights
> 
> ...


You already have working rights, why do u need general work permit?

In addition to the news paper add you need a certificate from Labour department to confirm there is no south african qualify and willing to do that Job

The labour department certificate is not easy to get


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> You already have working rights, why do u need general work permit?
> 
> In addition to the news paper add you need a certificate from Labour department to confirm there is no south african qualify and willing to do that Job
> 
> The labour department certificate is not easy to get


Hi Jack,

Thanks for the reply. I have recently broken up with my partner but have made a life here so i am wanting to apply for another Visa. The General Works visa is the only one i will qualify for.

Thank you


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

But with the new regulation you don't need to have an advert. Also, I think you need to go back to your country if you want to change your type of visa?someone else can confirm this


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

dallant said:


> But with the new regulation you don't need to have an advert. Also, I think you need to go back to your country if you want to change your type of visa?someone else can confirm this


Only people on visitor, medical treatment, company transfer visa can not change their status in SA


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Since you are not here on the basis of being in a permanent relationship with a South African, you are no longer afforded the right to work. You must therefore start afresh and apply for a General Work Visa. Your company must prove why you are "the one".


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack14 said:


> Only people on visitor, medical treatment, company transfer visa can not change their status in SA


This depends firstly on what exact Visitor's Visa and also the written terms on an ICT Visa. In theory you are mostly correct, though.


----------

